# Does anyone use Shopify



## quackquackmoo (Mar 14, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone here uses Shopify to build their website. Whilst I am pleased with what they offer, im struggling to find answers to a few questions and the forums arent proving particularly helpful!!!

1. Can i bolt on a "members only area" - i need a user and password sign up section so that hidden parts of the website cant be visible until clients join but not sure i can do this.....

2. How do i get rid of the introduction section on the home page. I want it blank as my logo states who i am. I want the home page clean and clear but when i leave the "intro" section blank, it doesnt allow me to proceed!!!

Any advice, hints or tips would be very much appreciated!!!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've looked into it before, but can't justify the monthly fixed costs they charge.

1. You can link to a separate external members only site. They don't have that feature built in.

2. Which template are you referring to?


----------



## shirtandsimple (Sep 9, 2009)

I just started setting up a shopify theme and hope to be offering some 'support the troops' shirts on there soon to refer people to my nationalthanks.com website. If you know some web design, you can do quite a bit to custom your shop! If you want to check mine out, it's at No Hanger - Welcome - If you need any help, let me know


----------



## yokoshima (Mar 21, 2010)

you can get rid of the introduction sectio, you will have to go to theme editor and find it in the index

you need to know how to use html to do that mate

i used vogue theme and edited it to this
Love MMA - MMA Clothing | MMA Gear | MMA T Shirts | MMA Shorts| Tapout | Silver Star | Cage Fighter | UFC — Welcome


----------

